# Help with Omega Deville



## Gpts (May 24, 2015)

I've been sent these pics by someone who knows I love my watches, to see if I can find out anything about it. It was his fathers and has been in a drawer for years. Not my normal thing, so wondered if anyone can tell me anything about it. Thanks all.


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

It's kind of like looking at a postage stamp on the moon with binoculars... BUT... if it is real and a quartz, it is likely a cal.1351 or cal.1365 from the first half of the 80s.

Later,
William


----------



## Gpts (May 24, 2015)

William_Wilson said:


> It's kind of like looking at a postage stamp on the moon with binoculars... BUT... if it is real and a quartz, it is likely a cal.1351 or cal.1365 from the first half of the 80s.
> 
> Later,
> William


Thanks William. It is Quartz. Hopefully get a better picture later today.


----------



## Gpts (May 24, 2015)

Some slightly better pictures. Seems to have no crown.


----------



## taffyman (Apr 26, 2011)

http://

Nice watches ,heres mine a little older and quartz bot still very presentable H


----------



## kevkojak (May 14, 2009)

Lots of these 80's Omega Quartz models had no crown, especially the more dressy Deville range.

The hands are set by a recessed button which controls a minute-stepper motor.

Collectable, but all dependent on condition. £200-£300 for a really good condition one in working order, almost nothing for a none-runner.
The minute stepper motors are like gold-dust. I only know of STS who have any spares and they charge a phenomenal amount for a service on one of these vintage quartz.


----------



## Gpts (May 24, 2015)

kevkojak said:


> Lots of these 80's Omega Quartz models had no crown, especially the more dressy Deville range.
> 
> The hands are set by a recessed button which controls a minute-stepper motor.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info. Sounds like it's worth them putting a battery in and seeing if it runs.


----------

